# Paph sanderianum 'Rapunzel' AM/AOS



## Wendy (Sep 10, 2011)

Here she is....Paph sanderianum 'Rapunzel' AM/AOS. I probably should have waited a few more days but couldn't as I was anxious to share. Will update photos in 2-3 days again. So far the petals are 51cm and still growing. Unfortunately one of the flowers is deformed with a split ventral sepal and the absence of a petal....but I am still pleased with it. The humidity in the room never goes below 60% (humidifier and mist maker) but I'm thinking that I should try and raise that even more for future bloomings.


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 10, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2011)

magnificent, well grown plant!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2011)

Excellent blooming, great plant Wendy, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (Sep 10, 2011)

That's a beauty. Things like these makes it worthwhile the pain of waiting and coaxing these plants to their perfection. Outstanding job.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome Wendy:clap::clap::clap:

How long have you been growing this plant?


----------



## Wendy (Sep 10, 2011)

Rick said:


> Awesome Wendy:clap::clap::clap:
> 
> How long have you been growing this plant?



I got it two years ago as a previously bloomed plus one half mature growth. The oldest growth has died off but it is now six growths.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cattmad (Sep 10, 2011)

beautiful wendy, well grown


----------



## raymond (Sep 10, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Here she is....Paph sanderianum 'Rapunzel' AM/AOS. I probably should have waited a few more days but couldn't as I was anxious to share. Will update photos in 2-3 days again. So far the petals are 51cm and still growing. Unfortunately one of the flowers is deformed with a split ventral sepal and the absence of a petal....but I am still pleased with it. The humidity in the room never goes below 60% (humidifier and mist maker) but I'm thinking that I should try and raise that even more for future bloomings.



wow very nice you have this plant for how long you know the pH of your culture medium?

Raymond


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's Incredible! Wow:clap::clap::clap:

Very well grown! 6 growths in two years! You are the ultimate Master Grower!

Paphman910


----------



## Shiva (Sep 10, 2011)

Fabulous! You've done very well with this one, congrats.


----------



## Heather (Sep 10, 2011)

Magnificent! Nice job growing it Wendy!


----------



## peter.orchid (Sep 10, 2011)

Wonderful plant, congratulation.
I´m growing Paph. sanderianum for many years,
but my plant is still much smaller than yours.


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 10, 2011)

What a sight!!! :drool:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 10, 2011)

any chance you want to send me pollen?..any flasks i make will share


----------



## polyantha (Sep 10, 2011)

As I said: I'm soo jealous.


----------



## Carper (Sep 10, 2011)

That's just a fabulous plant Wendy. The plant looks really healthy with quality flowers aswell and to gain that many growths in a short space of time is remarkable. 

Great growing:clap::clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## Wendy (Sep 10, 2011)

raymond said:


> wow very nice you have this plant for how long you know the pH of your culture medium?
> 
> Raymond



I have had it for 2 years (July/August 2009). I have no idea of the pH. Sorry. It is potted in fir bark, charcoal and perlite with limestone screenings if that is any help. It is due to be repotted shortly but I am not looking forward to that as I have heard that sandie's do not like repotting. Any comments on that...true or not?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 10, 2011)

Wendy said:


> It is due to be repotted shortly but I am not looking forward to that as I have heard that sandie's do not like repotting. Any comments on that...true or not?


Oops! I hadn't heard that if I had I might of been worried too! Wendy if you have good roots it shouldn't be an issue. You my want to do like I do, mix 2/3s new mix with 1/3 old. A kind of pre-conditioned setup.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 10, 2011)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Need I say more? And with 2 spikes to boot! congratulations! This must feel better than winning the lotto..


----------



## emydura (Sep 10, 2011)

An incredibly well grown plant. Just stunning.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, Wendy -- very impressive!


----------



## orchidreamer (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful--I've always heard that sanderianums are notoriously slow growers. Can't believe yours grew so quickly! I can barely coax my hybrids to put out 6 growths in 2 years...amazing.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 11, 2011)

Fabulous plant and obviously excellent culture, Wendy! Are you using RO water and MSU?


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 11, 2011)

A real beauty! Nice job!

Ramon


----------



## Howzat (Sep 11, 2011)

I envy you, Wendy. This is one plant that I failed to grow well. I know that I don't have the condition right. 
Do you heat your GH?? If so what is the range of temperature do you have??
In winter I only heat the night temp to a min of 10C, when outside is 2-4C. The day temp without heater range 22-24 in winter. Maybe I should bring it up to say 16C with day temp to 28C.??????. I also just bought a fogger, so hopefully I can control the humidity to 60-70% this coming summer.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 11, 2011)

Wendy I salute you. I wish I had the patience to grow one of these beauties.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 11, 2011)

Amazing. An unbelievable job growing it. I have never heard of a sanderianum putting out six new growths and blooming in two years. That must be an extremely vigourous clone in addition to your excellent culture.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I find that multis grow slowly when raised as a seedling to a single growth, but the rate of growth starts to 'snowball' when the plant reaches maturity. It also helped that this was a division of an already very mature plant. As soon as the second growth matured, it sent out two new growths immediately...they grew very quickly and then one of those sent out one new growth and the other, two growths. That's when these two decided to bloom. At this rate it may bloom on three growths the next time it flowers.

I grow indoors in a special room built by my husband. Two HID lights, a fan 24/7, a mist maker and a humidifier. Temps mid 60's f nights and low to mid 80's f days. I use rain water and fertilizer is 7-11-27. I also top dress with that pelleted slow release ferilizer (about 10 pellets ever couple months for a big pot) and limestone screenings for the ones that require it. Nothing special but they do seem to like it.


----------



## hardy (Sep 11, 2011)

My gosh.... Congratulations and kudos! :clap:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2011)

An amazing plant! Congratulations! :clap::clap:


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 11, 2011)

"Rapunzel", very nice clone!

Please, take a photo when the petals will have their definitive length.


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 11, 2011)

Extremely nice! Stunning bloom.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 12, 2011)

Impressive pic :clap: Wendy!!!! Jean


----------



## Jorch (Sep 12, 2011)

Impressive growing!! Would love to see update pictures later of this magnificent plant


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 12, 2011)

NIIIIIIIIICCCCEEEEE!  Wow!


----------



## Clark (Sep 13, 2011)

Razzle dazzle galore!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2011)

HI. That's a well grown plant and the grow room looks like a multi-party! I'm inspired to increase my lighting. THanks for sharing.


----------



## Roth (Sep 14, 2011)

Really beautiful well grown plant... I found out slow release to be important for multis ( using nutricote/Molcoat at 30 pellets/12 cm pot as a standard in addition to the normal feeding). Most likely because the slow release releases... a lot of ammonium.

It's funny too that about 5-15 years ago, most wild sanderianum were slow growing and easy to intoxicate with iron... I still have plants from that time, and iron toxicity is a very big problem. I got fresh jungle plants several times, and recently the new colonies are not susceptible to iron.

Rapunzel was sold by Azadehdel by the way, originally, and Alexander Voon was the collector in Sarawak (strange life, now he lives a few meters from Orchiata/Pacific Wide office in Christchurch !!!)..


----------



## polyantha (Sep 14, 2011)

Very impressive what you know and share with us. Where did you get all the information?


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2011)

Wendy are you going to self it or cross it? I remember reading that the nursery was unsuccessful in getting pollen to take.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 14, 2011)

I am not using the pollen myself but a few people have spoken for it. I too have heard the success rate isn't great....there are hybrids made with it but selfings haven't worked.

Roth...were do you get all your info? Interesting. I will check and see how this plant came to be here in Canada.


----------



## Roth (Sep 15, 2011)

Wendy said:


> I am not using the pollen myself but a few people have spoken for it. I too have heard the success rate isn't great....there are hybrids made with it but selfings haven't worked.
> 
> Roth...were do you get all your info? Interesting. I will check and see how this plant came to be here in Canada.



Well, I substantially supplied the trade in this kind of selected plants to be honest in a distant past... So I know some competitors, some friends, some competitor-friends too, and we discuss quite freely.

The selfing work for sure, just give it a try. Sometimes specific growing conditions make the plant become 'sterile'.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 15, 2011)

Updated photos.....


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice petal lengh Wendy!


----------



## Justin (Sep 16, 2011)

wow, great job flowering that one!


----------



## Evergreen (Sep 16, 2011)

That is amazing Wendy !


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 16, 2011)

_Paph. sanderianum_ is generally considered as a difficult species to grow. Added to that you live in Canada where is quite cool in my sense, you are really a fantastic grower and are an idol to me. Nice flowers by the way.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2011)

I think its interesting that Canadian growers seem to have this one bloom August/September, but farther south its usually late spring early summer. Or maybe its just this clone?

On top of that Wendy grows under lights indoors.

Wendy do you change light or temp range during the year?


----------



## Wendy (Sep 16, 2011)

I do change the light hours with the seasons. The temps also fluctuate to match...growing in a basement makes it easier to get the temp swings.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 16, 2011)

Mocchaccino said:


> _Paph. sanderianum_ is generally considered as a difficult species to grow. Added to that you live in Canada where is quite cool in my sense, you are really a fantastic grower and are an idol to me. Nice flowers by the way.



It's not just ''quite cool''. It's friggin' freezing nearly six months of the year.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 18, 2011)

It was selfed today...keep your fingers crossed. :clap: I took it over to visit with 'Uncle John M' and he took a bunch of photos in natural light. Hopefully they turn out great and he'll post a couple.


----------



## Roth (Sep 19, 2011)

Selfing will work, the pods mature in 3 months by the way... 

For the blooming season of sanderianum, in the wild they bloom in april may, and again in october-november. They have two blooming season. What is amazing in the wild, they are nearly all synchronized in an area, so they are all in bloom at the same time over many mountains. It usually takes 18 months for a sanderianum, not pollinated..., to mature a growth, which accounts for the double blooming season.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 29, 2011)

placed your pollen on a nice gardineri that just bloomed..hopefully will take
was going to wait for one of the sanderianums to bloom but the pollen was little dry ..didnt think it would last


----------



## John M (Sep 30, 2011)

Wendy stopped by my place a couple weeks ago to let me see 'Rapunzel'. I took a few photos. Here are the best two:


----------



## cattmad (Sep 30, 2011)

great photo's


----------



## Justin (Sep 30, 2011)

wow that's a gorgeous sand...love how the pouches expanded.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2011)

The clonal name is perfect for this perfect flower.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Whoa...!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 30, 2011)

Really incredible Wendy! Congrats!


----------



## OrchidAmy (Jun 29, 2021)

I named mine Rapunzel as well and stumbled across this and had to comment! Mine is about to open its buds! Congrats on your fabulous Rapunzel!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2021)

Wow....


----------



## Guldal (Jul 1, 2021)

OrchidAmy said:


> I named mine Rapunzel as well and stumbled across this and had to comment! Mine is about to open its buds! Congrats on your fabulous Rapunzel!


Well, I don't know, if you are aware, that you comment on a 10 year old thread? I suppose, Rapunzel's hair might be about to turn grey at this point in time


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Well, I don't know, if you are aware, that you comment on a 10 year old thread? I suppose, Rapunzel's hair might be about to turn grey at this point in time



So you're saying Rapunzel's getting long in the tooth by now? I say bring back all the old posts, there were some good ones over the years.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 2, 2021)

Really doesn’t matter to me Rapunzel is that old. What a creature! Beautiful Sandy!


----------



## OrchidAmy (Jul 7, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Well, I don't know, if you are aware, that you comment on a 10 year old thread? I suppose, Rapunzel's hair might be about to turn grey at this point in time



well, no not until you mentioned that. Lol.


----------

